# Pants that aren't super baggy



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

42 year old snowboarder, short and slim looking for a good pair of snowboard pants (shell w/o insulation) that isn't super baggy. I want some cargo pockets and am tired of wearing skier pants, but don't want typical baggy fit.

28" waist, 29" inseam. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Burton has a slim fit collection.
Men's Burton Stroker Snowboard Pant | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jon Kooley L1. Not cargo but not baggy


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Ripzone pants. Loose, but not crazy baggy like some of the others.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

special blend d.b. and mason pants, slim fit and covered by burton`s w48 warranty


----------



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

OP, I think you might be looking for more of a loose fit, rather than a slim fit.

Lotsa kids here sporting their not-so-steezy nut-huggers out on the hill these days and could possibly point you in the wrong direction.

As for my contribution, I would recommend Quiksilver as they've never been overly baggy, but more fitting and loose and always comfortable.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Patagonia Sidewalls are decent, I had a pair for awhile.


----------

